# 3 days of darkness or myth



## STACKSHUSTLE (Dec 21, 2010)

I HAVE BEEN FLUSHING FOR 15 DAYS N READY TO CHOP BUT I REMEMBER READING SOMEWHERE ON THIS FORUM THAT IM SUPPOSE TO LET MY GIRLS STAY IN DARK 72 HOURS BEFORE CHOP IDK IF THIS WAS BS OR A METHOD? OR IF I WAS JUST HIGH N IMAGINING SHIT LOL 
I WOULD RATHER JUST LET ALL OF THEM HANG

SEARCHED IN POST ALREADY FOR U SMART ASSES, PEOPLE NEED TO START PUTTING TAGS WITH POST!


----------



## Unnk (Dec 21, 2010)

i find its a great way to finish up the crop 

benifits i notice and i know this is isnt done with exact science just what i feel from the high and the bud

i feel it really helps ripened bud to due the 3 days of darkness no diff with 8 week samples and a little with 9 week samples

BUT major change on all my 10 week samples mainly with my sharksbreath cut and jack the ripper 

brings a stronger high something you CAN notice i always water the day before hand then dont open the room to water or anything for 72 hours and just monitor the hydrometer 

also ive been adding in 10% uvb lights for suplemental in the enclosed spaces and they DEF help thc production


----------



## DuhWeedMan (Dec 21, 2010)

From what I understand this will increase the thc levels in your plant to a fairly minimal degree. The thc (among many other things) acts as a form of sun repellent so at night time it produces more thc to prepare for the next days sun. Each day the sun will degrade the thc because of the sunlight exposure.

So the theory in its simplest form suggests that because there is no sunlight exposure the plants thc levels will build up because the light source is not there to break down the thc components. 

I dont actually know anyone who does the 72 hour but I know many people do a 24 hour complete darkness. 

Hope that helps. BTW sick Pokemon card of Towel!


----------



## STACKSHUSTLE (Dec 28, 2010)

yea i am curing now and i say that 72 hours is ok but 48 hours is better especially because its just wet soil sittin' in the darkness humidity becomes a problem after a while i will say that i think it makes bud extra sticky its like velcro i'm loving it! lol i haven't sampled yet but i am curing like this as experiment to find out which ways are better (glass jar/plastic jar)

1 qt plastic container with latch lock one thats at wally world says shatter proof
2 ball mason jars for rest
*all filled just about top

closed/open
12 hrs/2hrs
12 hrs/ 4 hrs
12 hrs/6 hrs*
12 hrs/8 hrs

then burp

any suggestions??? i will let you all know how turns out i never seen any bud like this in my life!!!! i think i'm going to get addicted to doing this! lol

let hang dry for two days


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 28, 2010)

LOL ever time i see somebody talking about this it always get extended an extra 24 hours of darkness seen one for 24 hours dark then 48 hours darks now 72 hours dark/ still waiting for the smart one to try a whole week \

Ive experimented with this before never really saw any difference that was worth the extra few day wait. Proper dry and proper cure make the biggest difference IMO you fuck one of those up you'll be smoking nasty smelling chlorophyll tasting bud. Try it out put a few plants into your room with 72 hours dark the other chop and judge from there. Trial and error is how we learn anyways


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 28, 2010)

brick top has some literature on this. also breeders suggest leaving their strains in darkness for awhile at the end of flowering


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2010)

This is the quote you'll usually see Brick Top posting:


"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.SIMMs growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."


----------



## STACKSHUSTLE (Dec 28, 2010)

^ good shit man hey any comments on my cure experiment??....my next harvest is in two weeks i'm starting to flush now...i have a mother plant i'm just gonna flush for 7 days and harvest her i did others 14 days flushing


----------



## spandy (Dec 29, 2010)

420God said:


> This is the quote you'll usually see Brick Top posting:
> 
> 
> "The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.
> ...


I'm not doubting it, I just find it hard to swallow that after 2+months of flower time, that magically 72 hours of ANYTHING is going to change it that much.


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2010)

STACKSHUSTLE said:


> ^ good shit man hey any comments on my cure experiment??....my next harvest is in two weeks i'm starting to flush now...i have a mother plant i'm just gonna flush for 7 days and harvest her i did others 14 days flushing


I think if the plastic is the hard food grade storage container than it won't make much of a difference on the cure itself. Just my opinion.


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2010)

spandy said:


> I'm not doubting it, I just find it hard to swallow that after 2+months of flower time, that magically 72 hours of ANYTHING is going to change it that much.



I believe the science behind it is that THC is produced when lights are off than _some_ of it is destroyed again when the lights are on.

By leaving the plant in the dark for 3 days the plant continues to produce THC with the stored energy in the plant. 

Without a new day to destroy the THC it continues to build in the plant making it more potent.


----------

